# Thoughts on bid



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

So my brother in law works for a commercial GC and he offered me a small portion of a restroom remodel.

Basically swapping out the Sloan flush valves for the new auto ones. The swap would only be after the shutoff on the valve. 3 urinals & 17 toilets.

I have an idea of what I would bid, but I wanna hear your thoughts!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Assuming the shut offs work... are the Sloan valves provided. 

I can’t say I’ve ever changed 20 at one time, but a simple swap out, including the spud takes me about 15-20 minutes or less? Unless there’s that unforeseen problem. 

For me, I’d bid it at 45 minutes each at my hourly rate and cushion it with an extra two-three hours.

If providing the valves, cost+tax plus 25% mark up or list. Whichever is higher.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Assuming the shut offs work... are the Sloan valves provided.
> 
> I can’t say I’ve ever changed 20 at one time, but a simple swap out, including the spud takes me about 15-20 minutes or less? Unless there’s that unforeseen problem.
> 
> ...


Valves are not provided.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you changing out the entire valve or just the head for the sensor version?




Like they said, assuming the stops hold. I would go spend an hour and test each stop before you bid. Then even if all of them work at that moment figure in for changing at least one stop.








.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Are you changing out the entire valve or just the head for the sensor version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changing everything left of the shut of valve.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Fatpat said:


> Changing everything left of the shut of valve.


What if it's ADA and the shutoff valve is on the left?

LOL


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

An hour each and give yourself a 25% margin on the parts.
As Bill would say, that means taking your net cost and multiplying it by 33%. Then, add tax.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Changing everything left of the shut of valve.
> ...


Then I’m f**ked haha


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

$100 labor each would give you a nice 1/2 -- 3/4 day income. Mark up the valves and offer all at a flat rate price.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

How old is the building you are working in....??

I walked away from something like this a few months back because
I was deathly afraid of all of the old galvanized nipples coming out of the wall
and the extreme age of the old sloan valves that they wanted all changed out..
all this on a concrete block wall with minimal to no acess

it was a huge old building with no 100% positive way to shut it all down if necessary----I politely told them I would get back to them with an estimate which they are still waiting on today.....

Sooo you have to ask yourself ---- are they giving me a $$ big money deal here or are they really just handing me off a huge bag of shi/ and all their troubles to me??........:vs_laugh:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

2hours each flush valve which would help cover the couple of them that will turn problematic .plus the one year warranty, plus a half a page of exclusions to CYA on shutoff valves, bad nipples coming out of the wall, and other typical problems.


----------

